# Tack rooms?



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

this winter we are hoping to finish are barn and get a 14 or 16 foot by 10 foot tack room and im the only one thats uses it. and i have 3 horses, and looking for ideas to to with it. so can i see your guys tack room? and or feed room?


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I don't have any photos, but my tack room is 12X16 with a concrete floor and paneled walls. I have an old shelving unit and in the process of putting up more tack hangers. I (or should I say my husband!) put in a small ceiling fan, a single door, a double door, and enough plugs for a upright freezer and an icebox and other plug-in stuff! Since it gets hot n humid, he installed a small window a/c unit. Now if I could only talk him into putting in a foaling window before April so I can sit in my tack room and be able to check in on my mare!!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

. Helpful hint: If at all possible, make it more of a square... Not a rectangle. I had no choice with mine, but I HATE mine. It is 4 feet by 12 feet. Ick. It is also my only area for my grain and hay. I will try to dig out my camera and post photos.


----------



## Rachel7861 (Oct 25, 2011)

i dont have one but have the room for one. you guys are making me want one now!


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

mine is off of my stall side of the barn we are putting up 4 stalls and then the rest is tack room. im also thinking about putting a place where i can tack up but i dont know i dont have a lot of room to work with :/only about 16 feet, it will have oats and feed in there plus all of our tack, we are planing on making a loft for hay. how big would a tie stall type thing would have to be? what would be the smallest it could be?


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I will take some pictures of my grain room and tack room tomorrow for you to see. My set up is perfect (of course I am a bit biased haha.) I have 4 sets of cross ties in the isle of the barn. That way I can tack up and groom right outside of the tack room. It'll make more sense if I post some pics 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

well my dad built me a 64 by 56 foot pole barn and all the stalls will be on one side. and the rest will be a small arena that i can ride in on bad days. but i have my round pen set up in there right now haha. i have a tack/feed room but its farther away then id like and winter is hard here so we are moving everything to them.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, a tack room that is 10x14 or 16 is going to be huge. Mine is about 13x13 and it's plenty big for everything I've got, 4 saddles (have racks set up for 6 with room to spare), 12+ bridles, countless bits, cabinet for boots, wormers, and other stuff, a table, a shelf for grooming equipment, a wall area for hanging extra snaps and buckles and chains and bits of leather and other things as well..

Pardon the clutter, these are pictures from just after we finished building it and had just got everything moved in but not organized.

Exterior view of entire tackroom









Just inside the door looking to the left









Just inside the door looking to the right









Standing in the door looking straight in


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

we have a three saddle rack and one portable plus 10 to 12 from a friend who owns a stable. and we have 9 saddles getting down to 5, a harness and about 20 plus halters (they love to loss and break them) plus 12 bridles. and 8or more saddle pads. and then random stuff for them. im going to try to keep all the tack on a little area and then maybe move in our love seat or a chair of some kind out there. i hope i can creat a little doggy area for my puppy out there with a bed and maybe some food and water so when hes back there he has something to do and if theres any reason i have ot stay out there he can also.

i might shrink it down to a 10 by 12 and creat a little area i can tack/worm/give shots ect. too but we are still working on putting stalls up. so i have time to think still.

i love the door and the kitty. it seems so orginized. mines a mess.

im also using our second living room as a tack area and it is full of stuff and its a pretty big room. all my new and old tack moved there so we can look through it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, yeah, if you have harness as well, I can see the need for a bigger area. We keep our harness in the nook beside the tack room *runs off to search for picture*.

Well, I don't have a good picture of our harness area (will have to try to remember to get one tomorrow), but we have about 6 harness hooks hung on the wall to the left of where the saddles are stood up in this picture...

It added about 12-15 more feet of space taken up on the wall. We didn't enclose that area, just left it open and hung the harness from the single wall.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i dont have a big one its a small one that i can carry all at one time i belive its a single horse harness. but i was wondering what kind of hooks do you have? mine is just laying on the ground or we put it on railing. im thinking about having my uncle make me one but i dont know what i should have him make.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

All the hooks we've got are similar to this









Some of them are lighter weight that we picked up at an auction a few years ago and some others are very heavy duty ones that were hand made by a blacksmith in town in the late 1800's.


----------



## Iowahorselover (Feb 23, 2010)

Mine is approx. 10' x 15' and not very fancy but I LOVE it!!! We still have to add more dirt, level it, and then put the stone down. Hopefully we'll be able to put concrete down and lighting in the tack room next summer :wink:

Here are pics of the building and tack room - before the building is completely closed in. I was eager to get my tack room done :lol:









Doors to tack room:









Inside of tack room:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Snapped a couple of pix of the harness area today.

Pardon the clutter LOL.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry it took me so long to get back to you... I snapped a few quick photos of the tack room and grain room today. Excuse the mess and clutter- organization is not my forte. 

Okay, this is my barn, the tack room is through that little door to the right of the big barn doors:










As you're standing in the barn, to your right (ext to the bulletin board) is the grain room, which connects to the tack room. 










Looking into the grain room from the isle:










My grain bin, which is my favorite thing about my grain room, and is directly to the left as you walk in:









Inside the grain bin:









Looking into the tack room from the grain room:









To the left as you walk in:









and looking back into the grain room from the tack room:









to the right as you walk in is where all the halters, bridles, and longe lines hang. My show saddles are in the trailer, or in my house. I have another room in my house with show saddles, parade tack, and bridles. I am a bit of a hoarder when it comes to horses.


----------

